# Despicable motorhome dealer



## SimonM (Jul 12, 2020)

I was contacted by a lady wanting to buy her first motorhome, could I go and give it a good look over to see if it was as described. I was going along with another member. She paid the motorhome dealer a cash deposit on Thursday on the understanding it was going to be checked over for her. she was coming from Porlock and I’m coming up from Exeter to see the dealer in the middle just off the M5

she has just phoned me to say the dealer had phoned her to say they have sold it to someone else today, despite her having paid this deposit.

naturally she’s very upset and I’m upset for her too. I’d be fuming and wanting blood.  

clearly this reinforces the need to treat them all as rogues and to be avoided.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 12, 2020)

I had the very same experience here in Scotland last year at Dicksons of Perth paid the full deposit arranged for the full service and fresh mot and set a date to pick it up. I was then contacted by Christopher Dickson three days later saying it had been sold. I told him yes to us and reminded him about breach of contract, he started to get too cocky for my short fuse so i suggested i would drive up to the showroom as i would prefer to sort this out face to face, he then started rraising his voice shouting i cant sell it twice and put the phone down on me. 
I then called Christina to let her know what was happening then called Tom his brother who i had been dealing with in the first place who assured me he would sort it out. 
In the meantime Christina had called Dicksons and spoke to Christopher he then gave her verbal abuse on the phone which boiled my urine. 
I then googled Christopher Dickson of Perth to see what sort of person i was dealing with, its all there for everyone to make up their own mind if they want to finance that crowd  , two seperate court cases check for yourself.


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 12, 2020)

Whilst I do sympathise and understand and given the same situation I also would be fuming and looking for blood.
I had a positive experience under the very same circumstances.
To strike a balance they are not all rouges to be avoided. Just a shame this one was.


----------



## Tim120 (Jul 12, 2020)

Scotia said:


> I had the very same experience here in Scotland last year at Dicksons of Perth paid the full deposit arranged for the full service and fresh mot and set a date to pick it up. I was then contacted by Christopher Dickson three days later saying it had been sold. I told him yes to us and reminded him about breach of contract, he started to get too cocky for my short fuse so i suggested i would drive up to the showroom as i would prefer to sort this out face to face, he then started rraising his voice shouting i cant sell it twice and put the phone down on me.
> I then called Christina to let her know what was happening then called Tom his brother who i had been dealing with in the first place who assured me he would sort it out.
> In the meantime Christina had called Dicksons and spoke to Christopher he then gave her verbal abuse on the phone which boiled my urine.
> I then googled Christopher Dickson of Perth to see what sort of person i was dealing with, its all there for everyone to make up their own mind if they want to finance that crowd  , two seperate court cases check for yourself.



That's awful.
Well done for the name and shame.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 12, 2020)

Name and shame, but also don’t forget praise too if appropriate.


----------



## witzend (Jul 12, 2020)

Don't know if it's fair to name them there's always to sides to a story and they won't get to tell theirs


----------



## SimonM (Jul 12, 2020)

That’s why they’re not named.


----------



## Anick1903 (Jul 12, 2020)

For anyone buying a motorhom/camper van please make sure there is no outstanding finance on the vehicle it only costs approx £15 to do a vehicle check .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 12, 2020)

Name and shame them.

Brownhills asked me for a £2500 card swipe to bring a demonstrator across to Preston from their Newark branch.. as we were planning to look at stock at the many local dealers, that week.
" Just to make sure that you'll be there ", they said.
The Demo was a scruffy , dirty  18 month old... We wanted new.
The test drive was unhappy and we cut it short.
The depot manager informed us that he'd put the money through and that we'd agreed that was to be the deposit, as we'd agreed to buy the van, unseen.

Preston trading Standards got the money back, in 4 days..
We all know what happened to the Brownhills empire after that.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 12, 2020)

Never leave a dep on goods as the co could go down and you will be the looser,any good co will bring a demo to you door and maybe leave for a day or two so you can look over and make you mind up,second always offer well below asking price with or with out a warrenty so if it goes wrong you fix,many dealers will go for this if a used van only,remember the vans on you drive so you call the shots,if they cannot or wont strike a deal close the front door,there are others selling out there.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 13, 2020)

AGREED NOT Good
BUT they have to make a living
Your friend may not have wanted the motorhome
So from the dealer's perspective..

"A bird in the bush is worth two on the phone!"

Plenty of other dealers and vehicles !


----------



## Moped (Jul 13, 2020)

There may be plenty of other dealers but there is a new motorhome shortage at the moment as manufacturers are unable to source the components for a complete motorhome build. This includes the base vehicle chassis. That is the issue with just in time production methods. And the furlough schemes that European governments have in place.

Dealers are unable to obtain replacement stock with some saying orders placed earlier in the year may not now be delivered until 2021.

At this time if it’s in the dealers compound once it’s gone it’s gone as they say.

Some of the larger dealers advertise motorhomes for sale on their website but don’t actually have the vehicle in stock. They are simply promoting the manufacturers range.

If you are after a particular make, layout and specification, and you see that a dealer has an example for sale on site act quickly and obtain a contract of sale.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 13, 2020)

Dicksons are free to defend themselves i have no problem with my post. I sent them links when they were getting slated on other m/h forums after being at court for animal cruelty .


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

For what it’s Worth I was motor trade for 23 years if a customer places a deposit on that vehicle is reserved You don’t sell it to other people even if you offered more money if when a customer inspects And isn’t happy Refund the deposit simple there is absolutely no benefit in pushing a customer into a saleI. They aren’t going to be happy with , They won’t enhance a reputation be never out your hair if they haveThe smallest problem. It saddens me some of the trade are so entrenched in short term views a lot flit from one garage to the next I have little time for them not the way thankfully I was taught cutting my teeth with a family business that treated people properly and with the respect we wanted to be treated ...it ain’t rocket science


----------



## mfw (Jul 13, 2020)

channa said:


> For what it’s Worth I was motor trade for 23 years if a customer places a deposit on that vehicle is reserved You don’t sell it to other people even if you offered more money if when a customer inspects And isn’t happy Refund the deposit simple there is absolutely no benefit in pushing a customer into a saleI. They aren’t going to be happy with , They won’t enhance a reputation be never out your hair if they haveThe smallest problem. It saddens me some of the trade are so entrenched in short term views a lot flit from one garage to the next I have little time for them not the way thankfully I was taught cutting my teeth with a family business that treated people properly and with the respect we wanted to be treated ...it ain’t rocket science


Small family businesses are worried about getting/keeping a good reputation which is why they seem to be more helpful with issues - and also repeat customers - just my personal view though


----------



## izwozral (Jul 13, 2020)

Just to flip the coin.

We've had a few dealings with dealers, nothing really bad, more to do with telling you what you want to hear rather than lying, or being met with ignorance of the product they are selling, or couldn't care less about actually selling, or coming across as the archetypal wide boy used car salesman. We walked away.

Our last dealing was with Oaktree Motorhomes of Nottingham. What a complete contrast! Knowledgeable, courteous, accommodating, friendly, fair and honest.

No, it isn't my Dads business or my brothers or anyone I know personally, just telling it as we found it. If there was the ideal model on how to run a business, then Oaktree is that model. Maybe not the cheapest prices on the screen but you can negotiate with them and they will offer you a fair price on a trade in.
Whoever is the owner of Oaktree has certainly taught his staff, from receptionist, to the salesman, to the mechanic, to the cleaner on how to relate with the public in a positive way and it works for them and for the buyer. 

And no, it ain't rocket science.


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

mfw said:


> Small family businesses are worried about getting/keeping a good reputation which is why they seem to be more helpful with issues - and also repeat customers - just my personal view though


Your absolutely right, customer retention is key, when times are hard they keep you afloat ...we were one of the country’s oldest fiat dealers and were terminated by fiat who saw numbers with a dealer group (DCCook a precarious choice) alas customers wrote to them we buy a Roodhouse car not a Fiat and we converted most to Citroen , young and impressionable it was a valuable lesson


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

I worked for a good living breathern dealership in belfast,one day a bomb went of 200 yards away,i was given a hammer and told to smash all old windsheilds in stock,i refused as i pointed out it was a crim to get money from the northern gov dept,later that day a qt word in my ear as how they could get rid of me,a few weeks later we were broken into and they got a fitter to drive slow selling cars into a steel piller and make a claim,i caught them at this to and reported it,weeks later job gone,dont ever talk to me about motor traders or so called clean living people,dick turpin had the desency to were a mask.


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Just to flip the coin.
> 
> We've had a few dealings with dealers, nothing really bad, more to do with telling you what you want to hear rather than lying, or being met with ignorance of the product they are selling, or couldn't care less about actually selling, or coming across as the archetypal wide boy used car salesman. We walked away.
> 
> ...


Albeit no longer in the industry, music to my ears , too many one trip ponies
What is the lifetime value of a customer,...? Profit albeit perhaps modest on each car/van sale, servicing, referral of friends and family it potentially amounts to thousands.......do the job properly, the financial rewards will take care of themselves


----------



## Okta (Jul 13, 2020)

Perhaps not naming and shaming is unfair too. There could be other dealers between Exeter and Porlock who are now unfairly under suspicion. Dealer reputations are important to us all and hiding poor performance just encourages more of it. Name them and perhaps they will think twice before doing it to someone else.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

Problem with naming is you could end up in the dock slander,never leave your self open.
Remember many are in the funney hand shake brigade and you could end up with two bricks tied to your front door.


----------



## Okta (Jul 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Problem with naming is you could end up in the dock slander,never leave your self open.
> Remember many are in the funney hand shake brigade and you could end up with two bricks tied to your front door.


So we just let them get away with bad service. The truth is not slander.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

Okta said:


> So we just let them get away with bad service. The truth is not slander.


Proving it and being able to stand over it in front of a judge could be costly,there lies the problem,best to stay clear as i have done all my life after working with the T leaves ,buy used buy carfull and below market value,they do it so why cannot you do the same.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jul 13, 2020)

mfw said:


> Small family businesses are worried about getting/keeping a good reputation which is why they seem to be more helpful with issues - and also repeat customers - just my personal view though


Couldn't  agree more.
I bought my new Pilote from my local family owned dealer.
Brilliant service, nothing is to much trouble for them. I have had 2 minor issues with the motorhome, when I had to wait 2 weeks for a new control panel from Pilote they did me an oil service as a gesture of good will.
Sadly they no longer sell new Pilotes but have an arrangement with Pilote which allows them to do habitation services which is good news for me.


----------



## Okta (Jul 13, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Proving it and being able to stand over it in front of a judge could be costly,there lies the problem,best to stay clear as i have done all my life after working with the T leaves ,buy used buy carfull and below market value,they do it so why cannot you do the same.


I can not believe any dealer is going to take someone to Court for expressing an opinion, they would get nowhere and attract bad publicity. Putting up with poor service has done this Country no good and we owe it to ourselves to expose it.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 13, 2020)

Okta said:


> I can not believe any dealer is going to take someone to Court for expressing an opinion, they would get nowhere and attract bad publicity. Putting up with poor service has done this Country no good and we owe it to ourselves to expose it.



Agree 100%.

Brits aren't very good at complaining about poor service.
If they do any complaining at all it's usually done by muttering about it *after* the event instead of at the time it happens - which is exactly when the complaint should be made.

That's something we could definitely borrow from a lot of Americans - their attitude when it comes to getting good service!
They are often very loud and up front about it when things aren't right. Bully for them.  

Doesn't matter if it's a meal or a motorhome, it's your hard earned cash that's being forked out, so why put up with rubbish products or services?


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jul 13, 2020)

Well our dealer is just off the m5  j22  so think I could be the same one .
But our experience has been good even when we had major problems with our last van which they took back after 10 months and 18500 k miles .and full price given back.
 .


----------



## r4dent (Jul 13, 2020)

Back in the day when I was a caravaner I had the exact opposite experience.  We called in at a local dealers and found a second hand van that we fell in love with.  Came out of the van and asked the dealer for a part exchange quote on our current van. "Sorry" he said "that guy over there put a deposit on the van while you were looking at it. I can't sell it you now!".   A fortnight later the dealer phoned us up and said the purchaser had failed to get credit and wouldn't be buying it.  The dealer came over to our house and gave us a quote for our old van which we accepted.  He said the original purchaser had forfeited his deposit and knocked this off the price of the replacement van. 

That particular van was a cheap van because 3 years later my wife managed to put it on its side on the motorway and it was written off and the insurance company gave us more than we paid for it.

I bought the written off van for £100 and had it repaired for £500 by the same dealer. (Insurance repairs were far more comprehensive including replacing the side and roof where I just left them scratched. )


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Well our dealer is just off the m5  j22  so think I could be the same one .


That's the problem with the op not naming the dealer he's throwing suspicion unfairly on about 4 dealers in the Taunton area


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 13, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I was contacted by a lady wanting to buy her first motorhome, could I go and give it a good look over to see if it was as described. I was going along with another member. She paid the motorhome dealer a cash deposit on Thursday on the understanding it was going to be checked over for her. she was coming from Porlock and I’m coming up from Exeter to see the dealer in the middle just off the M5
> 
> she has just phoned me to say the dealer had phoned her to say they have sold it to someone else today, despite her having paid this deposit.
> 
> ...



It's currently a seller's market.
Which, funnily enough, means the dealers could afford to be decent and fair if they wanted to, unlike these guys.
Unless they are just making hay while the sun shines cos they know there might be bigger economic storm just around the corner that might put a stop to the hay making? If they're even thinking that far ahead! 

I sold my old Merc camper a few years back and could have sold it several times over for a lot more money.

However, the guy who bought it flew up from Devon to Newcastle and drove it back down.
I'd told him I wouldn't let it go until he'd seen it and had first refusal. I tend to keep my word.

In the meantime I was constantly being pestered with texts & messages offering me way more money than I'd advertised it for with folk desperate to turn up - in the middle of the night if need be! - with cash in hand. Imagine the guilt you would feel at someone paying for a flight and then finding the van being sold to someone else when they got here! 

Couple months later my old van was back up for sale at 3 grand more, but a few things had been fixed up with the mechanics. The thing is I was quite happy with the money I got and there is no way could have fixed her up the way the purchaser did, so good luck to him and never any hard feelings.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jul 13, 2020)

A clear conscience beats a few grand anytime.

Davy


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 13, 2020)

witzend said:


> Don't know if it's fair to name them there's always to sides to a story and they won't get to tell theirs



I agree witzend, ran a business for 30 years pleased 95% of my customers.
But the 5% made a much bigger noise than the 95%.


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I agree witzend, ran a business for 30 years pleased 95% of my customers.
> But the 5% made a much bigger noise than the 95%.


Yes this company has very gd reviews but never heard of them until now


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 13, 2020)

TeamRienza said:


> A clear conscience beats a few grand anytime.
> 
> Davy


Well just text me you bank details and i will clear your conscience from any ill gotten gains you have gathered. your soul will be lighter for it.


----------



## Scotia (Jul 13, 2020)

witzend said:


> Don't know if it's fair to name them there's always to sides to a story and they won't get to tell theirs


Dont agree with that one the guy is a tosser and should be named. I haggled a 5k drop in price, they resold it full price, the final straw was when he was abusive to my wife.


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

Scotia said:


> Dont agree with that one the guy is a tosser and should be named. I haggled a 5k drop in price, they resold it full price, the final straw was when he was abusive to my wife.


Who ?


----------



## Scotia (Jul 13, 2020)

Christopher Dickson of Dicksons of Perth.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Well our dealer is just off the m5  j22  so think I could be the same one .
> But our experience has been good even when we had major problems with our last van which they took back after 10 months and 18500 k miles .and full price given back.
> .




Full price back after ten months,and nearly 20k miles 

Cant be fairer than that I would have thought


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

Scotia said:


> Christopher Dickson of Dicksons of Perth.


I wasn't referring to that post better you qouted that post than mine. I though You knew who the dealer was that the thread is about so as we'd all know rather than wonder who of the many it could be


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Full price back after ten months,and nearly 20k miles  Cant be fairer than that I would have thought


I also had great service from the same dealer but now their under suspicion as well  as many others just because their nr Taunton


----------



## mickymost (Jul 13, 2020)

witzend said:


> I also had great service from the same dealer but now their under suspicion as well  as many others just because their nr Taunton




So how many dealers in that area.Surely its not fair to tar all with the same dirty brush,just because someone has had a bad experience with A DEALER.So which dealer then?


----------



## SimonM (Jul 13, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Well our dealer is just off the m5  j22  so think I could be the same one .
> But our experience has been good even when we had major problems with our last van which they took back after 10 months and 18500 k miles .and full price given back.
> .



nope. It’s not there.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 13, 2020)

I've dealt with Chelston Motorhomes many times and have nothing but praise for them


----------



## SimonM (Jul 13, 2020)

Edina said:


> I've dealt with Chelston Motorhomes many times and have nothing but praise for them


Me too.


----------



## spigot (Jul 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Name and shame them.
> 
> Brownhills asked me for a £2500 card swipe to bring a demonstrator across to Preston from their Newark branch.. as we were planning to look at stock at the many local dealers, that week.
> " Just to make sure that you'll be there ", they said.
> ...



No wonder they’re referred to as Brownholes. aka: Ar$eholes


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2020)

Brownhills.

I have had 5 dealings with them.
4 of them , I walked away from, counting my fingers and checking that I still had my wallet and watch.
The final time, was the last straw... I was phoning trading standards , before I'd left their car park.


----------



## Winger (Jul 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Brownhills.
> 
> I have had 5 dealings with them.
> 4 of them , I walked away from, counting my fingers and checking that I still had my wallet and watch.
> The final time, was the last straw... I was phoning trading standards , before I'd left their car park.




A gluten for punishment then


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2020)

Gluten for punishment..?
Love it !
I'll drink a toast to that..
Wheat free, of course.

I'm just a big hearted Yorkshire lad.. Always happy to give anyone the benefit of the doubt.

Except Dealers and Politicians, of course


----------



## Beemer (Jul 14, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Brownhills.
> 
> I have had 5 dealings with them.
> 4 of them , I walked away from, counting my fingers and checking that I still had my wallet and watch.
> The final time, was the last straw... I was phoning trading standards , before I'd left their car park.



I bought my first motorhome from Brownhills, no problems with it for 2 years of ownership, and traded it in using Brownhills for an A class that lasted me a further 8 years.  I had cause, on one occasion to return it for a replacement control unit with no hassle from them, and when my windscreen blind refused to go up one weekend whilst we were camped there, they were very accommodating, and reasonably priced  
We used to use their facilities, free stopover with electric, swimming pool and events with free food laid on very often throughout the years.  
No complaints from me.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jul 14, 2020)

Ive had a alarm fault.It works but the sirens dead. When i contacted the dealer he said the guarantee didnt cover such a thing. They might consider 50/50 cost payment. I checked the policy and its more holes in it than swiss cheese. Cos its not an Adria fit its down to the dealer who wont sort it.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 14, 2020)

If anything goes wrong in my van should i report mayself to myself.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 15, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> If anything goes wrong in my van should i report mayself to myself.




Yea give yourself a boot up the A"se and let the local newspaper know about yourself and what the problem is!


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Jul 19, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Well just text me you bank details and i will clear your conscience from any ill gotten gains you have gathered. your soul will be lighter for it.


So will his wallet!


----------



## Tweedy (Jul 19, 2020)

Over the last nine years we have bought three Motorhomes from Springfield Motorhomes Bridlington and I must say the are absolutely Brilliant.
their customer care is as good as it gets and service is superb. I have always Recommended them with confidence knowing that The will stand by their word. I recommended them to a friend who wanted a used Motorhome, unfortunately it developed an engine fault on his first journey which was unforeseen but I must say that they went over and above their promise and recovered the vehicle immediately and repaired the fault with a very quick turn around I know the cost of the repair but the point I am making is that not to tar everyone with the same brush. I know that my friend and his wife have since recommended Springfield to one of their friends so that has to tell a story. One thing I always say is the sales department sells the first one and the service department sells the rest. I nearly forgot my youngest son took delivey of his first Motorhome from them on Friday from them.


----------



## SimonM (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh well, off to visit another close MH dealer tomorrrow, Highbridge MH just outside Taunton. Apparently Chelston no longer deal with ‘older’ MHs so they will be given a miss. Incidentally Martins Caravans just up the road from me are now Marquis and when I popped in there they only have new or extremely new secondhand stuff.


----------



## I&MK (Jul 19, 2020)

If you're going to be in the area anyway, JMT on the A370 near Weston were good when we bought our first van. No idea what they have in stock at the moment though.


----------



## runnach (Jul 19, 2020)

Tweedy said:


> Over the last nine years we have bought three Motorhomes from Springfield Motorhomes Bridlington and I must say the are absolutely Brilliant.
> their customer care is as good as it gets and service is superb. I have always Recommended them with confidence knowing that The will stand by their word. I recommended them to a friend who wanted a used Motorhome, unfortunately it developed an engine fault on his first journey which was unforeseen but I must say that they went over and above their promise and recovered the vehicle immediately and repaired the fault with a very quick turn around I know the cost of the repair but the point I am making is that not to tar everyone with the same brush. I know that my friend and his wife have since recommended Springfield to one of their friends so that has to tell a story. One thing I always say is the sales department sells the first one and the service department sells the rest. I nearly forgot my youngest son took delivey of his first Motorhome from them on Friday from them.


 I know the Springfield group from my motor trade days the car side not motorhomes and they do enjoy a good reputation. It is warming to hear there are still dealerships that try and do the job right


----------



## witzend (Jul 19, 2020)

mickymost said:


> So how many dealers in that area.Surely its not fair to tar all with the same dirty brush,just because someone has had a bad experience with A DEALER.*So which dealer then?*


He's telling Us slowly by a process of Elimination


----------



## rugbyken (Jul 19, 2020)

when i was new to motorhoming autotrail brought out their a class the grand frontier a dream machine for me after a couple of years had the wherewithal and trotted up to brownhills newark , eventually on the point of buying grabbed a salesman who told me if i really wanted one he would find another salesman for me all of his problems were comeback from that model i about turned sharply, 
     i have spoken to several owners since and they all say the same that although plagued initially with problems autotrail continued to support and most are now happy with their vans


----------



## Mmiles2017 (Jul 19, 2020)

Whilst I agree there are some rogues out there, not all are bad. Gavin at Dinmore Leisure held a motorhome for us from October 2018 till August 2019 for £1000 deposit. If that’s not being fair not sure what is.


----------



## SimonM (Jul 21, 2020)

I visited the Highbridge dealer yesterday and had a chat with the salesman. There was nothing suitable for the ladies, but unsurprising really as, judging by the number of ‘SOLD’ signs on cheaper vans they seem to be selling like the proverbial hotcakes. This was agreed by the salesman, they are selling all they can get in the up to £30k range.


----------



## runnach (Jul 21, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I visited the Highbridge dealer yesterday and had a chat with the salesman. There was nothing suitable for the ladies, but unsurprising really as, judging by the number of ‘SOLD’ signs on cheaper vans they seem to be selling like the proverbial hotcakes. This was agreed by the salesman, they are selling all they can get in the up to £30k range.


So much for the notion there is no money about then! 

I do wonder how many of these buyers will suffer buyers remorse, decide life on 4 wheels is not for them and sell up there could well be a glut of used vans in 12 months perhaps worth biding your time ? Who knows


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 21, 2020)

SimonM said:


> I visited the Highbridge dealer yesterday and had a chat with the salesman. There was nothing suitable for the ladies, but unsurprising really as, judging by the number of ‘SOLD’ signs on cheaper vans they seem to be selling like the proverbial hotcakes. This was agreed by the salesman, they are selling all they can get in the up to £30k range.


I bought my motorhome from a trade dealer in Epping Forest. I only got. 3 month warranty with it but I saved £6k on other dealers prices for the same model van (there were 2 others for sale at that time).
I knew I wouldn’t be using the warranty unless it was something really major so it didn’t concern me. This dealer gets older models in so may be worth a look/chat. Just make sure any promised extras are in the van before you take it, I never did get a gas bottle and hook up lead but I have been very pleased with the van.
Have a look and see if they are any good to you but remember you aren’t getting the full backup a retail dealer should provide. https://www.uberleisure.com/


----------



## SimonM (Jul 21, 2020)

It looks like the dealers local to me are now specialising in new or nearly new, and so their trade ins are getting pushed out of the territory.


----------



## 2cv (Jul 21, 2020)

We stopped at Knowepark today to browse their vans and pick up one or two items. Didn’t even go in as the parking was full and I’d imagine it would be difficult to keep social distance in there. Certainly there seems to be a new interest in motorhomes and caravans.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 21, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> I bought my motorhome from a trade dealer in Epping Forest. I only got. 3 month warranty with it but I saved £6k on other dealers prices for the same model van (there were 2 others for sale at that time).
> I knew I wouldn’t be using the warranty unless it was something really major so it didn’t concern me. This dealer gets older models in so may be worth a look/chat. Just make sure any promised extras are in the van before you take it, I never did get a gas bottle and hook up lead but I have been very pleased with the van.
> Have a look and see if they are any good to you but remember you aren’t getting the full backup a retail dealer should provide. https://www.uberleisure.com/




Nabsim thats interesting.I have seen this dealer advertise Motorhomes at a good price on Ebay but when you click on their website it says they only sell to the trade?Mmm so a private buyer could get a cheap van here obviously without a warranty by your experience then?


----------



## mickymost (Jul 21, 2020)

Nabsim looking at their website now it still seems they are now only selling trade to trade so whats the secret to buy one if a private individual.You even have to register on Website before they will reveal update stock list.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 21, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Nabsim thats interesting.I have seen this dealer advertise Motorhomes at a good price on Ebay but when you click on their website it says they only sell to the trade?Mmm so a private buyer could get a cheap van here obviously without a warranty by your experience then?


They were a trade dealer when I bough from them, they definitely did sell to the public but they may have changed now. I think Marie was looking at a van from them back end of last year so they still did it then. I looked on the stock list after posting the link and they dont seem to have much in at present


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 21, 2020)

mickymost said:


> Nabsim looking at their website now it still seems they are now only selling trade to trade so whats the secret to buy one if a private individual.You even have to register on Website before they will reveal update stock list.


It let me register okay when I wa looking and my logon still works 

Edit: not sure what happened to the smiley, was supposed to be thumbs up lol


----------

